# Piranha Feeding



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hello everyone! I just got thru feeding my P's this afternoon and thought about this question. Does anyone know if P's eat everyday in the wild, has any research been done on this? I feed my P's everyday because they have the appetite and devour the food within a minute of it being dropped in the tank. I have heard several people on this site with various feeding times(i.e. once/week, everyday, every other day, etc). Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Dont know scientifically, but I would guess they eat anytime they get a chance to, be it every hour or once a week...
It most likely varies from day to day


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks Soul, appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

robert69 said:


> Thanks Soul, appreciate your feedback.


no problem


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

It really depends on how old/how large your fish are. I fed mine twice a day till they hit about 1" or so, then backed it off to once a day around 3", once every other day around 4" and kept it that way till they were full size (5"-8"). A few months ago I weaned them down to once a week and they seem to be doing well (this also cuts down on the amount of water changes you have to do).


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Piranha Dan,

My fish are full grown, all over 10+ inches. I feed them everyday because they can eat everyday. I was just curious about Piranhas behavior in the wild. I noticed that all of us have different feeding schedules. I am really curious as to what a wild Piranhas diet consist of as far as timing goes. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

robert69 said:


> Piranha Dan,
> 
> My fish are full grown, all over 10+ inches. I feed them everyday because they can eat everyday. I was just curious about Piranhas behavior in the wild. I noticed that all of us have different feeding schedules. I am really curious as to what a wild Piranhas diet consist of as far as timing goes. Thanks for your reply.


 Well in the dry season the lack of food mean they can go weeks with no food at all. Babies are at the start of the rainy season so they are born into food when they need it most. I would guess in the rainy season food would be plenty for them as alot of other fish are having babies and piranha babies i would guess could eat small fish, bugs, or just nip scales for a bit.


----------

